# dyneema vs power pro vs Chinese power pro



## Justin618

So I'm wanting to upgrade my reel with 100lb braid. I haven't tried Locally but I frequent ebay. I've read reviews on the Chinese power pro and have heard good and bad. 

I know the real power pro is the way to go but I just can't see spending $200 on line. I will if I have to obviously, but is just a lot. 

So Jw if anyone has ordered the line on ebay or tried dyneema etc.


----------



## MoganMan

Me and Thafish almost exclusively use dyneema/chinese PP when using braid and I have 0 complaints with it. If anything it's stronger than advertised, holds up great to abrasion as well. It is thicker than regular braid of that test though.


----------



## foreverfishing

moganman fishes the dyneema and I bought a spool after seeing how cheap it was and how well it was holding up. no it is not as good as true powerpro and is a little thicker compared to powerpro of the same strength.

ill keep using it until I notice a pattern with any certain problem.


----------



## Justin618

Thanks. I found 100lb @1500 yards for like $50 or cheaper. Debating but Idk yet

How much thicker is it? Will I notice a significant distant in line capacity compared to PP?


----------



## foreverfishing

Justin618 said:


> Thanks. I found 100lb @1500 yards for like $50 or cheaper. Debating but Idk yet
> 
> How much thicker is it? Will I notice a significant distant in line capacity compared to PP?


 
it's not too much thicker. it's looks to be about the size of 30lb mono and PP is supposed to be about 20lb mono in diameter.

if you wet pack it you shouldn't notice much difference. but if you are buying this for a 9/0 you aren't gonna want a full spool of braid. you need mono topshot unless you plan on buying more line soon.


----------



## Justin618

foreverfishing said:


> it's not too much thicker. it's looks to be about the size of 30lb mono and PP is supposed to be about 20lb mono in diameter.
> 
> if you wet pack it you shouldn't notice much difference. but if you are buying this for a 9/0 you aren't gonna want a full spool of braid. you need mono topshot unless you plan on buying more line soon.



It's for a 6/0. I have about 1300 yards in it now. But want to upgrade to 100lb. I'll have mono as well. But I've used braid lately and have had no issues. I like having a lot of line for when I kayak. I really don't want to leave 100-200 yards. I try and yak out 350+


----------



## 85okhai

i wouldn't buy the chines stuff just IMO have heard too many bad stories. we spend all this money on gear bait etc and the last thing i want to happen is lose a nice fish because I cheaped out on line. being $50 more i would go ahead and get the PP. the stuff last so long its worth IMO


----------



## Justin618

85okhai said:


> i wouldn't buy the chines stuff just IMO have heard too many bad stories. we spend all this money on gear bait etc and the last thing i want to happen is lose a nice fish because I cheaped out on line. being $50 more i would go ahead and get the PP. the stuff last so long its worth IMO



I'm gonna call around tomorrow and check price on spooling reel. It's gonna be more than $100 I'm sure.


----------



## Kim

Check with Chris and see how much the 1500 yd spool of Power Pro and JB is, odds are if you buy the line they will spool you gratis. If you are in the Ft Walton Beach area and had the line I would spool your reel up.


----------



## Justin618

Kim said:


> Check with Chris and see how much the 1500 yd spool of Power Pro and JB is, odds are if you buy the line they will spool you gratis. If you are in the Ft Walton Beach area and had the line I would spool your reel up.


I can spool it up, I just need the spool. That's why I was wondering if the Chinese stuff is any good. I just know tackle shops have the industrial spools so I would just have them spool it


----------



## Kim

That's what I spool with, a Pro Power Winder.


----------



## foreverfishing

Justin618 said:


> It's for a 6/0. I have about 1300 yards in it now. But want to upgrade to 100lb. I'll have mono as well. But I've used braid lately and have had no issues. I like having a lot of line for when I kayak. I really don't want to leave 100-200 yards. I try and yak out 350+


around here man you really don't got to yak that far for any shark you should put up against a 6/0. yea you got enough line but by the time you get a big shark in with the drag of a 6/0 it's gonna be pretty worn out unless it just swims in or doesn't fight hard. 

somebody correct me if im wrong but I believe it's only like 200 yards to the back of the second bar most of the time?


----------



## ThaFish

Man I have 2 dozen reels ranging from 1k size Symetre spinners to my Quantum & Abu low-profiles to my Abu round reels & to my bigger Penn conventionals & 8k size Okuma spinners & I use the Chinese cheap-ass braid from eBay that you can get 1000 meters of any color/any pound test @ +-$35 on half of them. I have had ZERO issues with it, & I have done just about every time of fishing with it. Trolled for walleye & northern with it in WI, use it on my musky reels, worked plastics with it for smallies & largemouth in creeks with it, fish huge bull reds inshore with it & used it offshore for snapper, grouper & the like. You name it. It works & it's cheap. However, like Nathan (MoganMan) said. It IS thicker than similarly rated braids like Sufix 832 & PowerPro.


----------



## Justin618

foreverfishing said:


> around here man you really don't got to yak that far for any shark you should put up against a 6/0. yea you got enough line but by the time you get a big shark in with the drag of a 6/0 it's gonna be pretty worn out unless it just swims in or doesn't fight hard.
> 
> somebody correct me if im wrong but I believe it's only like 200 yards to the back of the second bar most of the time?


Yeah it's only about 200-250. I usually try to at least line up with the Navarre pier which is 300


----------



## Chris V

Of course, being a tackle salesman, it's expected of me to be bias although I'm really not. I've fished about 40 different types of braids in the past however many years for everything from panfish to billfish and I can tell you right now there isn't a chance in hell I'd skimp on line, especially over 40-50 bucks. Spectra and Dyneema lines last a very long time. I have two different spools of braid (Power Pro and Tuf Line XP) that are over 12 years old and just as strong as when I bought them. Another plus is that when you buy line from a local store and the line has issues, they will usually take care of it. I know I do at our store. With some cheap stuff bought online from a guy in his garage in SoCal, you'd have to mail it back and then wait for the replacement IF he will even take it back.

Like someone above said, think of what is spent on the rod, reel, gas, tackle, etc, etc....

I know I'm pissed every time I lose a fish to a tackle failure


----------



## Splittine

Are the same people that complain about the Chinese products businesses sell the same people buying Chinese braid?


----------



## Kim

Don't lick your Chinese braid lines! They are probably loaded with toxic chemicals like the toys, dog food, baby formula, dry wall etc.


----------



## lobsterman

The reason you fish is to be successful and catch fish. If you skimp on line you up the percentage of failure. In my book the best line for the buck is by far Tuf line XP.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I love these Threads...


----------



## lobsterman

jlw1972 said:


> I love these Threads...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master

I have purchased and used Spectra from a seller in New York. Espoiden on eBay. Spelling incorrect..

From 16lb. to 150lb. with never a problem. I do however use Power Pro Slick 8 on some of my higher end spinning reels. 

Most of my bottom fishing/jigging reels have the eBay line. Never had a problem but I get it from the seller mentioned all the time.


----------

